# onkyo tx-sr506 hook up ?



## clownin419 (Feb 7, 2010)

hello my sr506 has 3 HDMI in and 1 HDMI out. (pass-through) 
what i want to do is.....
cable box to receiver via HDMI in
blue-ray to receiver via HDMI in
computer to receiver via HDMI in
receiver to plasma TV via HDMI out

now with this set up can i just have a digital auto out from TV to receiver, to cover the audio from each device coming through the TV or will the audio signals not pass through to the TV from the HDMI pass-troughs?

there are only 2 digital audio in's on receiver. does that mean two components will have to use analog audio?

i don't understand why a pass-through wouldn't pass-through both video and audio signals as it is not converting anything just merely excepting signals in one side and allowing those signals to go out the other side so to speak. but that's why im here because i don't know everything! please help a guy out!!!


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

The HDMI audio should pass through to the TV. The issue will be the quality of the audio the TV sends back to the receiver. Best case scenario it could be multich, but will certainly suffer from lossy compression. Worst case scenario (IMO) is the TV will downmix to 2 ch (in which case you may avoid the lossy compression). But even if you connect digital audio (I'm assuming spdif) directly from the source devices, you'll still be experiencing this lossy compression in multich. 

Best quality would be getting a receiver that can read the audio off the HDMI. After that, I suppose try and see if the TV will pass the multich back to the AVR. If not, pick your 2 most important sources and use the digital audio ins for those, and run analog for the 3rd. 

But it looks like in addition to the 2 coaxial digital ins, there are 2 optical (toslink) inputs... you may be able to connect one device to the coaxial and a second to the toslink, and set the avr to automatically detect which one is playing at any given time, thereby getting 3 digital inputs...


----------

